# Outcome of the "gotta vent" post



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

The idiots that hunt the ajacent property stold the deer- we found where it dropped right under the guys stand. When we were walking looking for it last night, we did see the guys walking really slowly away last night. It fell right on the property line- but they really had no right to take it. When the three of them were walking out, they were dragging the deer- we found where they drug it. They saw us looking for it before and after night fall- I dont know what pride they will have in a 8 pointer that they didn't shoot. Sad what some people will do just for a deer..

Not trying to take out a personal problem, or shove it in their face, but I thought I'd let you all know the outcome.

Curtis


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

too bad, bastards.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Sorry curtis. had that happen to me a couple of years ago also. First blood always takes the deer home but i guess some people see it differently.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Chris- I am not saying taking deer is right, but see, I could see someone taking a doe for the meat if they stumbled across it, but when you see someone looking for a deer- especially a buck, why would you want it? I dont know what they are going to do with the rack? I couldn't see the pride in a mount. It was the largest racked deer my dad has killed, so I am saddened he couldn't have held some antlers. We are mainly meat hunters, but a bucks a plus.

Hope that just falls outta his stand! :lol:

Curtis


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Unreal, it just spoils the sport of hunting.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

You probably wouldn't want to start something with them, but their are some laws(or 1) that were for sure violated when they took the deer. The deer must be field dressed where it lays. Those guys obviously removed the deer before doing this. This just popped into my head while reading your post. Probably couldn't be proven.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

I dont want to start anything with anyone, I just think very low of them right now.

Curtis


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

At least they can use the meat, you obviously did not find it until the next day at which time it would have been spoiled. I agree that if they knew you were looking they should have given your deer to you.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

I just want to clarify we did look for it for 2 1/2 hours, and the reason we didn't find it was because they did take it that evening right before we started looking.

I am in a sense OK with it knowing someone has meat, but it sucks it had to be our deer.

Curtis


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Isn't it just possible the sign you saw right under their stand is a deer they took themselves and your deer is still out there somewhere?


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Gohon,

I thought about that- and it is impossible-

They have a stand less than 100 yards form my dad, and they took no shots- you can hear good out there. Also my dad saw it run in, and we both heard it crash and drop right in that area. Then upon looking, we found where it was dragged out right where we thought it dropped. Pretty ironic if they shot one without us seeing or hearing the shot.

Plus, we looked for 2 1/2 hours and turned up nothing, then we looked this afternoon as well.

They took it 

Curtis


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Curtis,
Are you sure about all this or just trying to figure it out?

It doesn't make sense how you could not see the drag marks the night you got the deer if you went directly to the spot where you heard it go down. If you knew it went down right under someone elses stand, why not ask them if they saw something? How can you not tell someone is dragging a deer from less than 100 yds? Especially a big buck.

I'm not bagging on you just trying to figure this out as it does not make sense to me. Sorry your dad did not get his deer also as losing any game animal, buck, doe or duck are always troubling.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Well here-

With all the foliege on trees, I can hardley see 25 yards. Also, we looked for blood with day light and looked for the deer with artifical lights. We ended up finding the stands this morning, and finding drag marks at night- well- I dont think I have enough vision, and brains to do that one. also like I said we knew of noone hunting there, so asking was out of the question.

Curtis


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I think he already stated this by saying that it was taken while they were gone getting flash lights because it was dark. It would be harder to find out where they drug the deer out in the dark than during daylight


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

I am shocked and appalled. First of all i can't believe that another hunter would do such a thing. Nothing ceases to amaze me as of late though. I don't think i can understand what a person would want with someone else's deer unless given to them as a gift. I would confront them about it, because there could possibly be something that you didn't think about. Although chances of that would be slim. Here's a couple of possible scenarios:
It could have stopped near their stand, they shot and it dropped right there and they just think they're the world's best archer. Or, they could have shot at it and missed, and then it dropped not far after, leading them to believe that they got it.

These are both pretty far fetched but ya never know. Another reason to confront them is it would be interesting to get their story. What i still can't get is that it wasn't just 1, but 3 that did this, which is even tougher to swallow because none of them must have found anything wrong with it. Not a level head or conscience in the group. I'm disgusted.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

tmonster- I thought about the same thing- maybe one of them shot- but that would hvae bee like russian rullet- From the years I have deer hunted, After you shoot a deer they are running all out. thats a pretty bad shot to take- and also, I heard the shot an everything from around a 100 yards away, and I mean, I dont know- I guess it may of happened but I doubt it.

I also dont think they shot and missed- they never gutted that deer. It was just a "grab and drag".

Thanks for all your thoughts.

Curtis


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

the ideas i had were extremely unlikely. by not even gutting the deer really gives away the fact that they were trying to get it out of there asap _and_ knew what they were doing was not right. did they think you wouldn't find where they dragged and loaded it? i'd definitely confront them. not saying that it'll help get the deer back or anything, but i'm sure that if you don't you'll regret it down the road with the "what if's." if not for yourself then for your dad. by confronting them you may also eliminate this from happening again in the future. who says they won't do it again?


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear about it Curtis.

Maybe go talked to them and discuss the incident. If you don't
talk to the other party, hard to discuss "what ifs". Maybe,
they would be willing to return the rack? The answer is no if
you don't ask.

Maple lake,

When has it become illegal to remove a deer from the field
that is not gutted. News to me. The only thing required that
I am aware of is proper tagging.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I think Steve is bothered by the same things I am. You said you not only didn't see the 8 pointer but thought your Dad Shot a doe, yet you heard it fall down somewhere. You said it was easy to hear out there but then said you couldn't see more than 25 yards through the brush so sound can't travel very far. You said the three guys watched you before and after getting flashlights but then said you knew of no hunters in that direction when asked why didn't you ask them. You did say that Bows were being used but you would have heard a shot 100 yards away...... from a Bow? You said you searched for blood but you weren't good enough to see drag marks of a heavy deer with a flashlight, something that should stand out like a sore thumb. I'm not questioning your loss of the deer and your thoughts but with all due respect I suspect the shot was not that good and you lost a deer and are now grasping at straws. In my opinion to blame other hunters as thieves with no real proof would not be wise. A hunter may have been on that stand well before daylight, got a deer , dragged it out and was gone when you went in the next day. There are simply to many could have, buts, and ifs. As for not gutting a deer on the spot, I normally don't do that either, especially right under my stand. This is not a slam on you but I just think you had one that got away and that's the way hunting goes sometimes......


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

gohon, last winter a buddy of mine was hunting about 100 yards in the woods behind me as i was on the edge of a field. I didn't hear the actual shot itself, but i did hear every step of the deer stumbling and finally crashing into the ground, and that's with snow, and it was loud. The crackling of branches and brush, not the actual hoof in the ground steps. When he finally came out of the woods (friend, not deer) i already knew he got one. As to curtis' deer situation, it would especially be loud if there was a lot of brush. Depending on the shot placement, the deer may not have bled out at all while being dragged out, and the path could look like just a normal path, especially in the dark. He could hear where it went down, it wasn't there. then the next day found where it was dragged out and loaded, which could be a lot easier in daylight, and where it fell lost the blood trail the night before. those are a lot of pieces to the puzzle. Remembering the last deer i helped drag out, it didn't really leave a blood trail where we dragged it, just a couple spots and they were far apart, probably impossible to track from one blood spot to the next. Just my .02


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Tmonster I'm not saying it didn't happen the way Curtis thinks but that there are to many assumptions to a non eye witness event to go confronting people over something that may or may not have happened. In my experience brush not only dampens sound but distorts the direction it comes from. It just wouldn't be worth a confrontation as some have suggested .....not trying to start trouble, just my opinion and nothing more.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

confronting doesn't have to have an offensive tone. Heck, he could just ask if they saw anything that night or next morning and explain what he and his dad were looking for. The guys could actually lead him in the right direction. If he gets nothing out of them then he could ask about the deer that they perhaps got. And about what looks like a deer was dragged out and loaded. If nothing else it would let the others know that he's aware of what's going on, without starting a ruckus.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

> When we were walking looking for it last night, we did see the guys walking really slowly away last night. It fell right on the property line- but they really had no right to take it. When the three of them were walking out, they were dragging the deer- we found where they drug it.
> 
> 
> > I don't understand how you did not know someone else was hunting there if you saw 3 of them walking out. Still doesn't make sense. With all that you have told us and what is still unclear, I think you should talk to them (if you know who they are) and see what they say.
> ...


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

SP he said you can not see 25yds with the leaves on--very probable you would not see others at 100yds away :eyeroll: You see a striped kitty, it smells like a striped kitty, do you really need to get sprayed by it to confirm it is a skunk? In my mind they stole his Dads deer plain and simple.

This reminds me of MN deer hunting years ago. (and from reports it is even worse now) My Great Uncle shot a big buck in the neck and started trailing it in the snow. After about 250 yds he hears a muffled powww. He walks another 50 yds and sees 2 guys gutting it out. The deer was on the ground thrashing and they shot it in the neck in a different spot. They say they shot it both times--My GU says oh yeah? put the 12 ga slug into that 1st hole (his was 20ga) Long story short the 2 guys took the deer as they threatened my GU, the landowner found out who they were and they were treasspassing--the owner of the land had kicked them out 2 times previous already that year and they were nieghbors too boot. A big brewha ensued with the locals about these 2 dimwits of a he said, he said deal (they were flat out liers). He then kicked out ALL the neighbors forever because of it and only allowed 1 bow hunter in and my family because we were ethical hunters, treated him with respect, and considered him family. He died about 14 years ago now.

Nope, some "hunters" have absolutely no conscience what so ever they are so God damned greedy. That and other similar things is why I quit hunting deer (passion has always been waterfowl). Way too many morons running around with guns out there during the deer season IMO. Some of the other events over the years deer hunting would turn many folks stomach that I've seen. Just disgusting behavior IMO. And MN waterfowl season is getting to be the same deal too.... ramming boats over a spot, tresspassing, etc...

Curtis, sorry you and your Dad had to experience the greed of others... Just remember to do onto others as you would like others to treat you regardless of what some pricks do to you in the world.. :thumb: You answer to only 2 in this world--the man in the mirror and the Big Guy in the Sky, remember that, and be true to them :beer:


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2005)

the first time i ever went bow hunting i was on the eastern shore in virginia. it was gettin to be sunset and as i packed up to leave my ground blind that was on the edge of field i spotted a nice 6 point. a fine first deer with a bow. i shot him and it was a good solid shot, i hear it smack him from about 20 yards away. i stayed in my spot for a few and then another deer, a doe came out. i didnt want to shoot at first as i had already gained a responosibility with the first deer i shot, but i told myself, if i wave my hands and this deer doesnt move shes gettin shot. needless to say i put an arrow through her and then the sun went down. we camped out in the woods and went back first thing in the morning to find the 6 pointer not 45 yards away....but the farmer in the field said he saw some poachers that night walk out with a couple does. i couldnt find my doe


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Joey,

Why did you not attempt to find the two deer you shot that
night? I hope you still don't continue this practice will deer
hunting today!


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey PDSC, if you've never lost a deer from trying to track it too soon i guess you wouldn't understand. But my rule for now on is to not even look for the deer till the next morning if shot before dark. Waiting till morning is common practice with archery (weather permitting) and allows the deer to expire upon first laying down instead of pushing it all night.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Tmonster,

I question anyone's ethics with "waiting till morning".

First, if it's getting that late in the evening, don't take 
the shot.

2nd, waiting till the next morning, all you may find is a 
carcass torn to pieces by a coyote, wolf, etc. etc.

3rd, if bow hunting and it's warm, the meat may be no
good if the temp. is warm all night.

A few years ago, a bow hunter decide to wait until morning
to track his deer. When he found the deer the hind
quarter was destroyed by coyotes or wolves. He elected
not to tag the deer. Several days later someone else
came across the deer and reported it into TIP. The CO
investigated the incident found out who the bow hunter
was and cited him for wanton waste.

I would strongly urge you to reconsider your practice!


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

PSDC-

I agree with Tmonster to a point- If you know your shot is good, go find it- give it a half hour-1 hour to expire.

I also agree with him that- If weather does permit- and the shot was at all questionable- I would let it bed down, and expire that night.

I dont know what ethics has to do with letting a deer layt over night allowing it time to expire. I would quection the ethics in chasing it around making it run and lowering your odds of finding it.

90% of the people I have heard that do a questionable shot, and let the deer run/lay over night find it withen 75 yards of the shot sight.

Curtis


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Curtis,

I agree with you 100% about chasing wounded deer.

But, have some guys heard of flashlights?

In your 1st thread, you state that you and your father
went back to the truck got flashlights and attempted 
to find the buck. Exactly what I am talking about, making
the attempt.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

PSDC,

What TMonster was getting at was that- If you wound a deer, let it expir, and dont chase it up. I dont think he said to let all deer you shoot lay overnight.

Curtis


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm impatient as all get out, and have to make it a point not to just get out of my stand and start tracking. I just chased one up 2 weeks ago and i'm still upset about it.I single lunged doe can go a long ways, even if they fold upon impact. Another problem is if you kick one up they usually don't just walk, and what would have been an easy bloodtrail can be an almost impossible task especially without snow. A couple leaps and you can lose not only direction but the whole trail. If it lays down and clots up a bit, then gets up and starts moving, you're gonna have a long night ahead of you. I've pushed more deer than i'd like to have. 
Last winter right before christmas a buddy shot a doe and heard where she fell. After dark he came and got me and we gathered flashlights and a lantern and went in to find her. After a few hours we lost the blood trail, and i decided to go home and go to bed knowing they wouldn't get anything more occomplished. He and his uncle kept up till about 5:30 in the morning without a result and finally called it quits, and were exhausted. I woke up with the sun only a couple hours after that and easily found his deer not 30 yards where we lost blood trail, then called and woke him up. I also spotted it right away. We had marked the last spot of blood and when i carefully traced back from the deer, i saw not another drop in the final stretch. The coyotes got to it, but probably at the same time we were searching around with lanterns and flashlights. The thing with coyotes is they go strait for the guts first, so other than a really stinking gut job, the meat was actully untouched, and even if chewed up a bit we still would have tagged it and took it with. The fact that the person didn't tag the deer and just left it there is why that guy in CO was in the wrong.
Its the whole "question of ethics" with waiting in the morning that i don't get, or the "if its getting that late in the evening, don't take the shot." I know if you watch a lot of hunting shows you may think that everyone shoots a deer, then hops out of their stand right away and retrieves it, but that just doesn't happen in the real world. There's a less than half hour window that in the evening that i see deer. Period. Hunting in both MN and ND i've found that the only reason to get there early is to avoid being detected and settle in. Ask any archer and you'll find out that most of their kills are in these short windows.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A coleman white gas lantern works better the blood relects of that type of light. If I shoot a deer at night if I don't see it fall or hear in fall ( and my hearing isn't that great so it has to be close) I leave it till the next day. Most deer will fall close if they are going to die right away, if they don't fall close and you start trying to find them they will run off and make it hard as heck to find them.


----------



## DoggFather (Oct 5, 2005)

Ya curt

It is really sad what some people do, I say u go stand them up like a real man and tell'em u want your fick'en deer, since they did take it right?

:beer:


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

the whole thing about this is,no matter the outside temperature the deer will be spoiled if left over night. It's the body temp that is the cause you must get the guts OUT and cool the body cavity. It is an absolute shame the deer that are wasted because greedy hunters justhave to take that shot as daylight is all butgone


----------

